# Post Colonoscopy/Endoscopy Biopsy



## roundtuit (Jan 27, 2011)

Just finished a colonoscopy/endoscopy on Tuesday. The report states that the Dr took multiple biopsies from my "antrum". I have been having considerable stomach discomfort. I would not call it severe pain at all, but it is definately not comfortable and I an unable to sleep last night without taking a vicoden.  It is right in the middle of my abdomen about 2+ inches above my belly button. I got up early this morning after the vicoden wore off  and drank a few sips of water which helped a little. Also, I had one tiny little bowel movement since the test...(about 3 tablespoons) and nothing since. Today is only Thursday though so I have only eaten normally for one day since the test.
Could the biopsies be what is causing this pain?
Thanks in advance for you inpu.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 27, 2011)

You shouldn't feel the biopsies. What I think is that they may have been a little rough to try and get biopsies or to get past a bend to see the ileum during the colonoscopy. Its not uncommon to have pain after a colonoscopy and many doctors can't tell how much pain you're in because usually patients are pretty doped up and don't usually remember it anyway. I don't know how bad your pain is, but there was another member on here who had to go to the ER because the doctor forced the scope and did some damage. I'm not sure if we've heard back from them or not to see how they are doing cause they went back to the ER for a second time and I don't think they posted again. What I'm saying is that if the pain is really bad and if you start vomiting or get a fever or if your symptoms worsen or don't get better very soon, then I'd suggest going to the ER to make sure they didn't do any massive damage during the colonoscopy (because the lining in the intestines isn't made of stone and could be breached easily if doctors aren't careful.

Honestly though I hope you'll be find and that there's nothing wrong with you. I've had pain after colonoscopies too but it usually doesn't last for more than two days and I don't think it should either. If you pain hasn't improved, then I'd seek medical attention at the ER (especially if you start vomiting or have a fever which are sihns of an infetion (an infection caused by a tear in the intestine lining making the contents of your intestines spill into your body cavity rather than staying in the intestines).


----------



## roundtuit (Jan 27, 2011)

It seems that I feel better when I have something in my stomach, even if it is only some water. I don't feel any worse and I see the Gastro on Tuesday. I don't think the pain is bad enough to go to the ER...but will not hesitate if it should get bad or if I have any serious symptoms. 
Thanks CrabbyRelish.


----------

